# Blocking: Just DO IT!



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Your work probably looks good just off from the hook (needle), but it's not finished until it has been blocked.

Always use rustproof pins.

*SPRAY (damp) BLOCKING: *

Lay your work out, perhaps on top of a flat towel. Pin it in place. Flatten and straight the item. Then, dampen the item with sprayed water. Lightly smooth the surface. Leave it to dry.

or

Place your items onto a holding rack (see image below), spray it, smooth it, and let it dry.

*STEAM BLOCKING:*

Lay your work flat onto an ironing surface. Pin it into place making sure it is arraigned straight, square, symmetrical, etc. Hold the steam iron (or device) slightly above the surface of your work, then allow the steam to come in contact with the surface. DO NOT touch the item with the iron.

Leave it to cool and dry, then remove. If the item is two-sided, then turn it over and steam block the other side.

*WET BLOCKING (stretched):*

Normally, this is used on thread doilies and thread edgings. Immerse the item in water, add starch if needed. Gently squeeze the liquid out of the item, then wrap it in a towel and squeeze more liquid out.

Using a stretching board which has been marked with a series of increasing circles and spokes, (or drawn on to the surface and covered with cling wrap), then center the item and pin it at intervals moving away from the center. Once it is pinned to the size specified in the pattern, leave it to air dry.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for your post. I think I have blocker's block. Your info really helped, thank you


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Grammykt said:


> Thanks for your post. I think I have blocker's block. Your info really helped, thank you


It is so common, and so self-defeating, for crocheters to NOT block their work. I am absolutely certain that the only reason I win so many awards is because my work is blocked and my competitors work looks like a bed that's been jumped on.

A simple steam blocking (I use a wet cotton cloth which I lay upon the flat and straight crocheted work) sets the stitches, shows off their uniformity and gives a polished look!


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow! I have never seen such a nice squared-up granny square before. 
Do you do this to all of your squares and them join and block again?


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

When you give your crocheted item to someone as a gift, they probably thank you and say that it's nice.

When you give your *blocked crocheted item* to someone as a gift, they say, "Where did you buy this?" even if it's just a set of wrist warmers.

It makes THAT much difference.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

knit_n_frog said:


> Wow! I have never seen such a nice squared-up granny square before.
> Do you do this to all of your squares and them join and block again?


All of my work is blocked, yes.

The motifs in the Russian purse are blocked after they have been connected.

Granny squares can be stretch blocked using that wooden device with the dowels holding a stack of motifs. Or, done individually as shown in that lower photograph.

When I make something with Granny Squares, I attach them "as I go" and when it is finished, then I block the entire item.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for the answer.
Yes, blocking gives a professional touch. It really shows off the work. 
Would love to see a few more of your finished pieces.

Just like when I made my clothes; sewed and ironed every seam before joining it to the next piece.

Did you make your circular wooden blocking set-up?


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

knit_n_frog said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> Yes, blocking gives a professional touch. It really shows off the work.
> Would love to see a few more of your finished pieces.
> 
> ...


No, the photographs are what I found on the Net and posted here as good examples.

You ARE a true seamstress, then! Pressing, pressing, pressing! And, I bet you clip your curves, and trim your folds... right?

There are too many images to upload, but you may see more of my crochet work at http://www.ladyfiddler.com (my brag site)


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, clipping, finishing seams and such! My grandmother was such a stickler - lucky me! My clothes never fell apart or popped buttons!
Thank you for the link. Will pop on over there and check it out.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

knit_n_frog said:


> Yes, clipping, finishing seams and such! My grandmother was such a stickler - lucky me! My clothes never fell apart or popped buttons!
> Thank you for the link. Will pop on over there and check it out.


I learned much the same also, except I was in panic mode because my mother would burst our in rage when I didn't sew a seam straight, or if I went past the "V" clipped spot, or any number of things. I could understand her outrage had I been seasoned, but I was little and just trying to obey her command to "learn how to sew".

Just through this forum I have been able to feel sorry for that little girl (me) and to allow her to sew in her own style; without patterns. Finally, it is no longer a 'shallow-breathing' event. I am actually enjoying the creations.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Now I know why your work stood out in my mind!
I had bookmarked your brag site and showed it to my youngest daughter. 
She agreed, your christmas ornaments are beautiful and they too reminded her of the "egg lady" who lives down the street from us.
I explained how your ornaments were made in pieces and assembled. She was very impressed as she is taking up crochet again. With a lot larger yarn I might add!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! Chris your work is outstanding. I can see why you win ribbons.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

knit_n_frog said:


> Now I know why your work stood out in my mind!
> I had bookmarked your brag site and showed it to my youngest daughter.
> She agreed, your christmas ornaments are beautiful and they too reminded her of the "egg lady" who lives down the street from us.
> I explained how your ornaments were made in pieces and assembled. She was very impressed as she is taking up crochet again. With a lot larger yarn I might add!


Imagine having bookmarked my brag site! *hehehehe* I do hope your daughter resumes crocheting, it's such a nice craft.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you join before you block?


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

lovecrafts said:


> Do you join before you block?


Most of the time, no. It depends on the item.

For example I don't block the granny squares in this baby blanket because they are added 'as you go'. BUT, when I block that baby blanket, each granny square is pinned into it's proper shape.

When I made the Delightful Diagonal shawl, I blocked the pieces individually, BUT... the respective connecting sides were blocked at the same time, thus assuring an exact common length.

I 'wove' them together so that no stitching showed at the joining.

(Diagonal Delight Shawl)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159609-1.html

(Rainbow baby blanket - has corners made of granny squares)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159604-1.html

Regardless... blocking before or after assembly... it needs to be done. If before assembly remember to block overall finished product.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

KatStabe said:


> Wow! Chris your work is outstanding. I can see why you win ribbons.


Thank you, KatStabe.... Do you crochet? If so, what's your favorite yarn/thread, and what do you enjoy making?


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Can you tell me: does the blocking "set" the yarn so that it keeps its shape and doesn't relax after washing. I have knitted and crochet for about 50 years and never blocked till I found this site. And what your mother was to sewing my mother was to knitting, I had to hold the needles her way, with the result that she gave up and I didn't knit till I was pregnant with my first child and was short of money.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I am a follower also! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kathy47 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for your comments on blocking items I have made. I haven't in the past but I will now. Very helpful!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I love your little rack for blocking all those "pieces" at one time.

I like to knit doilies and always block, but I never thought of blocking crochet "blocks" or pieces. They look so NICE when blocked....I will aways block by crochet pieces now.

Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## KERT (Dec 10, 2012)

I too have your site bookmarked. Love your Russian Purse-plan to make one-in the near future. You also inspired me to attempt to make ornaments for this next Christmas-always looking for something different to give to friends. Seems they all expect something handmade. I think they are sooooo beautiful-hope mine can turn out looking somewhere as beautiful as yours.


----------



## KERT (Dec 10, 2012)

Also wanted to say I too think Blocking makes all the difference in the world. Right now I am working on a shawl-filet crochet-not sure how I will block this one as the crochet cotton has a shiny thread through it-the label doesn't say what it is. Have to guess Nylon or Acrylic of some type. Usually Starch and Press Filet but am afraid I will melt the thread running through it. Will have to crochet a test sample just to press I guess.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree... Blocking your work really makes it look professional and finished.... makes every bit of difference.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you for this post.. I'm a firm believer in blocking.. I see so many beautiful items here that took hours and hours of work to create and they don't block.. and it looks like it was pulled out of the bottom of the laundry bag.. so very sad... I also love the way you show how to block lacy items.. I'm a fusser and if I'm going to do all that work to make lace I want all my YO's in the right place and the lines as straight as possible.. right now we are doing Nupps (type of bobble) and I want those to stand out the best I can... I have searched all over the net about blocking and didn't come up with what you have here... very very nice and great source of information.. Ronie


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, my gosh. You are one talented lady. I just looked at your brag site. I love your ornaments. I have see some pretty ones before but yours is the best.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. Good info.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

great information.....I m curious about your beautiful ornaments......can these also be knitted? wonder if there are patterns forknit ornaments.....they are ruly beautifl......thanks for sharing.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I use to sew a lot. Had some thing on the machine at all times. One thing I taught myself was to use my iron as much as I used my machine and to hang the garment up as I construct it. I never saw instructions for this but it is a big help to snip the stitch line through the pattern piece and fabric at the edge of each piece as you cut it out. Then line the snips up exactly as you join each piece as you sew them together. The construction will be much more professional looking and drape so much better. 
Christina, I checked out your site. Fantastic ornaments. And now I am going to re-block my first knitted sweater and see if it looks more like the pattern picture. Thank you for the very helpful information


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## JesusFreak (Feb 23, 2013)

What do you use to block entire afghans? I block individual pieces (squares or strips), but have yet to figure out where or on what to block large things. I use a 3x4' styrofoam pc now, with pins. I also have 3 girls and we homeschool, so space is limited=)! Any suggestions are welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## cheryl ridgway (Jan 31, 2013)

thank you, thank you. You just snatched me out of the hands of temptation. I'm almost done with a iight-weight mohair lacy shawl and was not going to block it but you have convinced me to take that one extra step to properly finish the piece.


----------



## Scario (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you very much for your usefull advice.


----------



## scaron (Aug 27, 2011)

I am saving this one in my bookmarks .... thank you :thumbup:


----------



## pjkiwi (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the techniques and images. I've never blocked before, so this was a great concise tutorial. :thumbup:


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Pru said:


> Can you tell me: does the blocking "set" the yarn so that it keeps its shape and doesn't relax after washing. I have knitted and crochet for about 50 years and never blocked till I found this site. And what your mother was to sewing my mother was to knitting, I had to hold the needles her way, with the result that she gave up and I didn't knit till I was pregnant with my first child and was short of money.


Hello twin!!! Nice to meet you. My oh my, you do hold those needles better than anyone I've ever known. (happy smile)

Your question, "_does the blocking 'set' the yarn_" You're right. Blocking sets the stitch. To quote Catherine Lowe (http://www.catherine-lowe.com) who writes for Vogue magazine:



> "Succinctly put, blocking is the single technique in the knitter's (and crocheter's) entire repertoire that refines the knitted (crocheted) fabric, determines the finished shape of the individual garment pieces, and imparts to the knitted (crocheted) fabric those characteristics appropriate to the design and stitch pattern, especially as they relate to texture and hand. Careful, precise blocking, though, is time-consuming and delays significantly the moment of gratification when the project is finally complete. As a consequence, in practice, blocking is often cursory rather than thorough, with sometimes distressing if not damaging the results."


(to download her entire PDF on blocking, click this link: 
http://www.vogueknitting.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=OKhedcyf3jM%3D&tabid=107)

To the second part of your question: "...so that it keeps its shape and doesn't relax after washing?"

Yes, but from time to time it will need to be blocked again. Think of a washed t-shirt. That fabric is knit. Out of the dryer it looks ok, but press it and it looks nearly new again! (I shouldn't say, but I damp block my t-shirts on top of my bed. I lay them flat and gently press them with my hands, then let them dry.)

Anyway... YES is the short answer.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Blocking is essential for any knitted or crocheted project for a professional look. Personally I prefer the damp cloth steam method. I use a terry cloth small towel since that puts a little more cushion between the iron and my knits in case I get too close, and I am less likely to flatten any detail.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> I learned much the same also, except I was in panic mode because my mother would burst our in rage when I didn't sew a seam straight, or if I went past the "V" clipped spot, or any number of things. I could understand her outrage had I been seasoned, but I was little and just trying to obey her command to "learn how to sew".
> 
> Just through this forum I have been able to feel sorry for that little girl (me) and to allow her to sew in her own style; without patterns. Finally, it is no longer a 'shallow-breathing' event. I am actually enjoying the creations.


I understand your fear of mother's outbursts of rage; mine didn't teach me how to do anything because she was female-phobic, schizophrenic, and thought we were all out to get her; fortunately I was able to teach myself to do needlework of any kind that interested me :~). I do think that tends to make us perfectionistic in the hope that we will finally be found acceptable.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for this! I haven't attempted blocking yet, basically I wasn't sure how - this helps tremendously!


----------



## KathleenElsner (Dec 31, 2012)

You know, my mom was very adamant about pressing everything at every step when we sewed, but I never connected it to knitting and crochet. I'll have to ask her about her knitting projects, I've never paid any attention. 
Thank you so much for the instruction, I am now a committed blocker.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

*I LEARNED SOMETHING NEW!!! *

Mistakenly I thought crocheters, and some knitters, didn't want to block their work because of laziness.

I was SO wrong. By your comments, they just didn't know how to block their work. I nearly didn't post this "Blocking" topic because I figured it would be a worthless effort. NOT SO! Or KNOT SEW... *hehehe*

My goodness... I feel silly on one hand, and on the other (where I normally hold my hook) I feel proud to have brought the topic to the forefront, and visually showed the techniques of blocking to everyones attention.

As I have said before, when you give a BLOCKED crocheted (or knitted) item as a gift, the recipient will often say, "Where did you buy this?" Seriously! I've had that asked of me many, many times. Even when I make simple wrist warmers (fingerless gloves... or now known as 'texting gloves'... as if!).

Knitters usually block their work because the pattern tells them to do so. But us old crocheters... *hehehehe*


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

That first blocking idea is one I've not seen, but what a terrific idea.
About 30 years ago, I crocheted for a niece who was getting married, a bedspread. It was about a six inch square block, with a raised daisy in the center. 300 blocks!Talk about a blocking issue!!!! Sheeze!!! Oh what a help this would have been!
Nevertheless, for future reference, I am saving this as a printed copy!
I thank you!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

DollieD said:


> That first blocking idea is one I've not seen, but what a terrific idea.
> About 30 years ago, I crocheted for a niece who was getting married, a bedspread. It was about a six inch square block, with a raised daisy in the center. 300 blocks!Talk about a blocking issue!!!! Sheeze!!! Oh what a help this would have been!
> Nevertheless, for future reference, I am saving this as a printed copy!
> I thank you!


THANK YOU and I am so glad you shared your story with us. THREE HUNDRED BLOCKS???? *eyes nearly popping out*

Do ya think some hubbies will be making that drying rack/stack as a Honey Do? I do! I bet it would be a snap for any fellow to make it so that the posts could be moved to fit any number of motif sizes and shapes.

(Makes note to self: SELF... talk to brother Bill about this..)


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your post. Really helpful information.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The information on blocking is so helpful. I just recently blocked a lacy cardigan that I croched for someone who gave me the wool yarn for it. It definitely needed blocking when it was finished and I used the stretch and pin on blocking blocks and then spray with water method. It turned out just beautiful. On the other hand, I have made afghans out of acrylic yarn that I don't think needed blocking. There is one pattern in particular that I have used for quite a few. It is called Wedding Rings and it is made in panels and then the panels have loops around the edges that you lace together. The pattern is from Annie's Attic and I have never blocked this afghan.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> The information on blocking is so helpful. I just recently blocked a lacy cardigan that I croched for someone who gave me the wool yarn for it. It definitely needed blocking when it was finished and I used the stretch and pin on blocking blocks and then spray with water method. It turned out just beautiful. On the other hand, I have made afghans out of acrylic yarn that I don't think needed blocking. There is one pattern in particular that I have used for quite a few. It is called Wedding Rings and it is made in panels and then the panels have loops around the edges that you lace together. The pattern is from Annie's Attic and I have never blocked this afghan.


I suppose the only way to know if blocking would benefit your work on that Wedding Ring afghan is to block the next one and see. I believe I know what you mean about the wedding rings (see image below) as I had a devil of a time blocking these. Now, I block them with the stretched-spray method because I can get the rings flat without smashing the one underneath.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> I suppose the only way to know if blocking would benefit your work on that Wedding Ring afghan is to block the next one and see. I believe I know what you mean about the wedding rings (see image below) as I had a devil of a time blocking these. Now, I block them with the stretched-spray method because I can get the rings flat without smashing the one underneath.


What a beautiful doily. In the afghan, the center of each panel has 43 intertwined rings (like you have done on the doily). The loop & lace between the panels looks just beautiful and the best part is that you don't have to sew the panels together. Of course, the loops take extra time to crochet. I love this pattern and have made quite a few of these afghans over the years. I have always made them out of Red Heart yarn and have always made the ones that were for wedding gifts out of white. Many years ago I made one for my sister-in-law with purple rings and then white and the the row with the popcorn stitch was in black. Her new home had a purple black light at the top of the stairs and she had a big black mirrored entertainment cabinet, so the colors looked really nice in her home. The next time I make one of these for a baby afghan, I will block it to see if I can see a difference in how it looks.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I see. If you block it, I'd advise to use the spray and stretch (with pins), then gently run your open hands over those rings with just enough pressure to make them all the same height, and shape (if necessary). I wouldn't use steam as that could flatten them and they'd lose their 3-D effect. 

Do upload a photo if you have one. I'd like to see it. (because I crochet by site.. noooo... yessss... )


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Can I ask a question. If, as you say, steam would flatten the rings on the wedding ring afghan then would it flatten any cables on knitting? How then would you block something with cables?


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Pru said:


> Can I ask a question. If, as you say, steam would flatten the rings on the wedding ring afghan then would it flatten any cables on knitting? How then would you block something with cables?


Yes, you're SO right.

Pin the article to the size and shape it is supposed to be. Measure it to make sure it is exactly what you need/want it to be.

Then you could *spay (damp) block* it and smooth the entire area with your gentle fingers. Or you could *use steam* being careful not to let the iron's surface touch the item.

Some people will make a paper pattern of the pieces, exactly to the shape and size that the knitted pattern specified. Then, they lay the knitted pieces onto those paper shapes, pin them in place, and know for a fact that their blocking will set the stitches to the exact size!

Hope that helps. You're very wise to block... you'll see! You'll hug me... but your arms can't stretch that far! *hehehe*


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you. Sorry to ne so dense but did you mean I should smooth the entire area except for the cables, I really don't want to flatten them.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Pru said:


> Thank you. Sorry to ne so dense but did you mean I should smooth the entire area except for the cables, I really don't want to flatten them.


Good question. I would touch the cables too, drawing your gentle fingers along their length to encourage all of the stitches to remain as they are, or to nudge one into it's place... but, gently. Almost like you're petting it.

Try this sometime. Wash two of your t-shirts (which is a knit). Dry one. Remove the other one before the drying is finished, just when it's nearly dry but still damp. Place that damp t-shirt on your bed (assuming you have a non-bumpy bed covering). Make sure the t-shirt is shaped correctly, seams where they should be, etc. Then, with your flat hands, smooth out all of the surface areas. Let it dry. Compare it to the one that dried in the dryer. That's damp blocking and smoothing with your 'magic' hands.

The blocked t-shirt will even feel better when you wear it... and it LOOKS GREAT, too. We really do have a magic touch!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you so much. I did try blocking once before and flattened all my cables, I guess I was actually pressing it instead of blocking it. I really didn't want to do that again, it completely spoiled the sweater. Have a great afternoon.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Pru said:


> Thank you so much. I did try blocking once before and flattened all my cables, I guess I was actually pressing it instead of blocking it. I really didn't want to do that again, it completely spoiled the sweater. Have a great afternoon.


Oh yes. But, you did learn from that mistake that pressing your work LOCKS THE STITCHES, didn't you? I mean, they were ruined, BUT, they never came out of place from that blocking.

Blocking does lock the stitches. You might have to re-block it form time to time, but it's so easy.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

KERT said:


> Also wanted to say I too think Blocking makes all the difference in the world. Right now I am working on a shawl-filet crochet-not sure how I will block this one as the crochet cotton has a shiny thread through it-the label doesn't say what it is. Have to guess Nylon or Acrylic of some type. Usually Starch and Press Filet but am afraid I will melt the thread running through it. Will have to crochet a test sample just to press I guess.


I agree with your caution. Do you have the label that came with the yarn/thread? It might mention an ironing temperature, or it might be X'd out. If it is allowed, then make a small sample and try using a pressing cloth. That keeps the iron's hot surface away from the yarn, but still allows the heat and steam to set the stitches.

I should have added "Pressing Cloth" to the list of blocking methods... but...

Using a damp, or wet (not dripping) pressing cloth which can be cotton, muslin or linen...

Lay out your finished item and make sure it is square, flat, and shaped as it should be (do not use this on cables, only flat work), then lay the damp/wet cloth on the area to be blocked, and put the iron onto the pressing cloth. Wait for the s-s-s-sizzle and hold it there for 2-3 seconds. Move on to another area.

Let the crochet/knitted work cool down before you move it or reposition it. Repeat until you have blocked the entire item.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Ronie said:


> thank you for this post.. I'm a firm believer in blocking.. I see so many beautiful items here that took hours and hours of work to create and they don't block.. and it looks like it was pulled out of the bottom of the laundry bag.. so very sad... I also love the way you show how to block lacy items.. I'm a fusser and if I'm going to do all that work to make lace I want all my YO's in the right place and the lines as straight as possible.. right now we are doing Nupps (type of bobble) and I want those to stand out the best I can... I have searched all over the net about blocking and didn't come up with what you have here... very very nice and great source of information.. Ronie


Sorry to be so slow with a reply.

You're very welcome and I'm astonished that those few blocking techniques are of such value! Thank you for letting me know.

As I mentioned in another comment, I thought crocheters were just lazy and didn't care enough to block their work. From what has been shared on this site, it's NOT a matter of care or even laziness, it's simply that they did not know that their work isn't finished until it is blocked.

So many have eagerly taken the knowledge and are applying it now! Wow!!! It gives me the goosebumps!

I just wish I had mentioned the "Pressing Cloth" which I use a lot. It's a damp/wet cloth, made of cotton, muslin or linen, and used to lay over the item to be blocked. Of course, the item has been squared up, of put into its proper shape first, and pinned if necessary. Then, the pressing cloth is laid flat onto the area to be blocked, and the iron's surface lightly touches the cloth, letting it sizzle for 2-3 seconds. Then the item is repositioned and another area is pressed. The clothe keeps the iron's surface from touching the yarn/thread. The damp cloth delivers a huge amount of steam which penetrates the item.

Sometimes I do both sides, such as on place mats.

Just Do It! *hahahaha* Blocking, that is!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm in the process of knitting a childs cardigan and when its finished I'll try this method of blocking on a very small piece first. I have some muslin squares so will keep my fingers crossed. Its now 9.45 a.m. here in the UK and I really think I should go and get washed and dressed for the day. Lazy me. Thank you so much for your help. 
Pru


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

ptspraker said:


> Oh, my gosh. You are one talented lady. I just looked at your brag site. I love your ornaments. I have see some pretty ones before but yours is the best.


Well, thank you very much! Challenges motivate me. The wonderful thing about these ornaments is the decorations. I never have a plan. Never. I lay out all of my decorations (a lot) and then my hands take over.

My eyes are allowed to watch but my mind is NOT allowed to think... just the memory is allowed to function. Sometimes my hands will remove decorations, and sometimes they fumble through boxes as they search for something... WHAM... there it is!

I know when the ornament is finished because my hands make their way to my lap and fold themselves. True. I enjoy the whole show.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Grandma11 said:


> Thanks. Good info.


Hi there...

The patterns I used were crochet patterns. Can you knit an 8 pointed star? If you can do that, then you have the basis for the ornament.

Each crocheted doily (having 4 - 10 spokes, your choice) have a length from the center to the tip of about 3". They are pinned to the top of the satin covered Styrofoam ball, and then each spoke is pinned roughly into place. It takes quite an amount of time to make sure the spokes are evenly placed, but it pays off in the end.

I gather all kinds of decorating items, the best are at the after Christmas sales where they sell tiny strands of gold beads (solid strands) little gold horns, cameos... anything a magpie or a pack-rat would like! If it twinkles, buy it.

And, ribbons... ribbons... ribbons. You can use mine as an example or for motivation.

I can tell... you're going to be a free knitter... no pattern... *knowingly nods* Another one joins the ranks!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

greythounds said:


> I use to sew a lot. Had some thing on the machine at all times. One thing I taught myself was to use my iron as much as I used my machine and to hang the garment up as I construct it. I never saw instructions for this but it is a big help to snip the stitch line through the pattern piece and fabric at the edge of each piece as you cut it out. Then line the snips up exactly as you join each piece as you sew them together. The construction will be much more professional looking and drape so much better.
> Christina, I checked out your site. Fantastic ornaments. And now I am going to re-block my first knitted sweater and see if it looks more like the pattern picture. Thank you for the very helpful information


Awww.. the East coast is waking up!!

Hello GreyThounds...

You're going to re-block something! I'm proud of you! Way to go!

If you can... please explain what you said:


> snip the stitch line through the pattern piece and fabric at the edge of each piece as you cut it out


I think I know what you mean, but I'm not sure and so many others have shown a great interest in "blocking" I'm certain they are eager to get more information about making their finished product zazzle!

Agreed! My iron is my friend, even though it was a wedding gift (1st marriage) in 1967. I'll have to learn about the new fangled irons one of these days. But, I'm going to have the cloth cord on this iron replaced at the "Fix It" shop down the hill from me... (oops, off topic)

A squirt bottle, a pressing cloth, pins, good ironing board... all good friends.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

JesusFreak said:


> What do you use to block entire afghans? I block individual pieces (squares or strips), but have yet to figure out where or on what to block large things. I use a 3x4' styrofoam pc now, with pins. I also have 3 girls and we homeschool, so space is limited=)! Any suggestions are welcomed! Thanks!


Are you ready for this? Really?

* Your carpeted floor *

Put a blanket down on your floor, then a sheet over that, then lay your afghan on the sheet. Work in sections. Remember, after you have blocked one section you must let it sit until it is cool. Don't tug on it, or try to flip it over... be patient and let it cool, then do another area.

If you're picky (gosh that's my middle name) block both sides.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Pru said:


> I'm in the process of knitting a childs cardigan and when its finished I'll try this method of blocking on a very small piece first. I have some muslin squares so will keep my fingers crossed. Its now 9.45 a.m. here in the UK and I really think I should go and get washed and dressed for the day. Lazy me. Thank you so much for your help.
> Pru


No, no, no.... Today is "Wear your PJ's All Day, Day"


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

cheryl ridgway said:


> thank you, thank you. You just snatched me out of the hands of temptation. I'm almost done with a iight-weight mohair lacy shawl and was not going to block it but you have convinced me to take that one extra step to properly finish the piece.


*gasping* May the Saints always be with you, Ridgway!! (since you've managed to get away from the Devil of "no blocking") *wink*


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

arwenian said:


> Blocking is essential for any knitted or crocheted project for a professional look. Personally I prefer the damp cloth steam method. I use a terry cloth small towel since that puts a little more cushion between the iron and my knits in case I get too close, and I am less likely to flatten any detail.


I'm so glad you mentioned using a terrycloth fabric for a pressing cloth, too! Of course, those cotton, muslin, and linen clothes are flat and could 'flatten' work that has more texture!

Thank YOU very much.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

SilverWeb said:


> Thank you for this! I haven't attempted blocking yet, basically I wasn't sure how - this helps tremendously!


I'm so glad you said that you didn't block because you didn't know how. All along I thought it wasn't done due to laziness, or instant gratification. But, so MANY have said that they simply didn't know, and/or didn't know how... it's obvious there is a lack of complete information.

I'm thinking of adding a page to my 'brag' site about blocking. I forgot to add the Pressing Cloth to his topic, and another lady mentioned using a terrycloth (like a small hand towel) as a Pressing Cloth...

Ok, I'm done thinking about it, tomorrow I'll build a BLOCKING page at my LadyFiddler.com site. (Yes, I play fiddle. Care to listen? Go to, http://www.ladyfiddler.com/music.html scroll to the bottom of the page and click any of the for audio links)


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Gamquilter said:


> great information.....I m curious about your beautiful ornaments......can these also be knitted? wonder if there are patterns forknit ornaments.....they are ruly beautifl......thanks for sharing.


You won't believe this, but I answered your question... BUT... BUT... I sent it to someone who had not asked about the ornaments. There's no ERASE button here... So, here's YOUR answer.. *hehehehe*

I suppose you could knit the tiny doily. They have from 4 - 10 spokes. Overall width is about 6" (goes half way down the Styrofoam ball, or further). You might benefit by having some of the crochet patterns.

The pattern for those tiny crocheted doilies came from a few Annie's Attic booklets from the '90s. They are out of print now and I was shocked when I found their value on the 2nd hand market. *I could be RICH if I put mine up for sale!!*

Two weeks ago I searched for a copy of my two booklets. Another woman wanted the patterns. None were available. However, Annie's Attic produced another book (hardback) and they included a few of the ornament patterns in that book. (what is it's name, Chris???) *deep sigh* I can't remember.

(Thank goodness for google)

Annie's Favorite Christmas Projects (Hardcover)

Here is a link to used book sellers, and if you are serious about making these ornaments, or just wanting a good investment... BUY one of these used books as soon as you can.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0965526941/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all

These are not difficult patterns, but you must use a #11-steel hook (can hardly feel the hook with your fingers) and #40 thread! TINY! I had to buy Carson Clip-on Flip-up magnifiers to be able to see the work in progress.

Link to Carson Clip-on Flip-up Magnifiers
http://www.amazon.com/Carson-Optical-Diopters-Magnifying-Lenses/dp/B001FADHG8/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


----------



## MAM136 (Feb 9, 2013)

What is the best way to block Homespun yarn? Making an afghan of 30- 9" x 9" granny squares in Homespun. I feel I should block each square separately and then join but which method would be best?


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Blocking definitely is important, necessary and helping. It gives a professional touch to your work. It makes the pattern stand out clearly. Blocked work recives many more compliments. Your self-esteem is boosted. And so on, and so on ... and I fully appreciate all the benefits!

Still, I HATE blocking and it's always the worst part of every project.
  

Does anybody else feel the same? Or am I the only person who has to continually overcome the block to block?


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Blocking definitely is important, necessary and helping. It gives a professional touch to your work. It makes the pattern stand out clearly. Blocked work recives many more compliments. Your self-esteem is boosted. And so on, and so on ... and I fully appreciate all the benefits!
> 
> Still, I HATE blocking and it's always the worst part of every project.
> 
> ...


I don't look forward to it, and I suspect it's because it delays my gratification smugness. But, it must be done otherwise I would have to disrespect myself and my personal values. *harsh huh* YES, sometimes I must be harsh in order to motivate myself into doing what's right instead of what's fun.


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

Is there a preferred method for blocking items knitted in acrylic yarn vice natural fibers? I worry that using heat to block acrylic baby yarn could damage the loft of the fibers so I haven't attempted to do the steam method on my latest project yet. (I normally knit using wool, but I wanted the baby cardigan to be completely washable for a new mom.)


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhyselle said:


> Is there a preferred method for blocking items knitted in acrylic yarn vice natural fibers? I worry that using heat to block acrylic baby yarn could damage the loft of the fibers so I haven't attempted to do the steam method on my latest project yet. (I normally knit using wool, but I wanted the baby cardigan to be completely washable for a new mom.)


You're so right!

Let the yarn's label be your blocking guide. How? If it says that the yarn can be ironed, then you could use steam blocking or even use a pressing cloth to block it.

If the label indicates that no ironing should be done, then use the spray and stretch method.

How to do the spray stretch method?

Same for almost all blocking: FIRST... Lay out your item, making sure it is square, straight, seams together, etc. If it is something to wear, then measure it and make sure it is the correct with your pattern.

Once it is perfectly laid out, and pinned with rustproof pins, then mist it with a squirt bottle and gently use your hands to smooth it out. If there are cables or other raised elements, use your fingers to sculpt them perfectly.

Leave it alone, let it dry. Then, block the backside too.


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks! I'll pick up some rust proof pins on my way home from work tonight and get started.


----------



## Tetregon (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for this. You greatly minimized my fear of blocking haha. 
I'll be trying it out.


----------



## cheryl147 (May 14, 2013)

I'm certainly going to heed this.

My first attempt at blocking was interesting. I blocked a knitted bookmark: I basically flattened the pattern. Oops!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for this post. I've always blocked my finished projects, but this is a good reminder to do so.


----------

